# Wrapped and topped bacon burger



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

1


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

I cooked this lastnight and it was fantastic! I'm like you, I like bacon and burgers, best of both 

worlds.


----------



## B.L. Laird (Jul 25, 2008)

Do you stick a soaked tooth-pick to keep the bacon on the patti?

The other night i viewed your food line up and everything looked great!

I am going to have to step up my game.

Also, what type peppers did you grow?


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

I grilled mine andI didn't have to use a toothpick. When the bacon starts to get cooked it 

really stays in place pretty good.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I HAVE to try that - looks awesome...:bowdown (of course anything is good w/ bacon)


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

:banghead Damn u just made me hungry!!!!!! do you deliver?


----------

